# 2016 Maxima taking on he BMW



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.nissanusa.com/cars/2016-maxima/
Might be interesting if it comes out with quality.
300-HP 3.5L V6 engine
Under the hood lies the beating heart: Nissan***8217;s legendary VQ V6 engine. From sodium-filled exhaust valves and anodized pistons, to the high-flow tuned induction system, more than 60% of the engine***8217;s components have been 
re-designed for the all-new Maxima. It even borrows some performance technology from the mighty GT-R®. This 300HP powerhouse exhilarates from idle to redline.

All-New Xtronic CVT (I am not a fan of SVT (yet)
Forget everything you ever knew, and everything you ever heard, about Continuously Variable Transmissions. Completely re-engineered for both enthusiast and economist, Maxima***8217;s all-new CVT features dynamic step shifting, wider gear ratio coverage, and an adaptive shift controller. The result: more distinctive shift points, a more connected, spirited driving experience, and increased fuel economy.

Sport Mode
Shift Maxima***8217;s Drive Mode Selector into Sport and it***8217;s like kicking in the afterburners. Throttle response gets sharper, steering gets heavier, shifts get quicker, and the engine growl becomes a roar. Switch back to Normal Mode and super-sonic gives way to super-smooth, super-refined, and surprisingly fuel-efficient.

Dynamic Handling
Lower, lighter, and tighter, 
Maxima is engineered to not only take corners, but own them. An 
all-new rear suspension features monotube dampers***8212;the kind of component you***8217;d usually only find in high-end sports cars. And Maxima SR takes handling to another level, with higher torsional rigidity than the Porsche Cayman®. [*]


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

It's still FWD right?

If so, it's not a competitor and I am out.

edit: After looking at more pictures, the design is hideous imho.


----------



## John MS (Oct 2, 2014)

Predefined shift points on a CVT seems like a step backward. That said it is good to see the economy based CVT design now including a sporty component.


----------



## sjpaul (May 22, 2013)

openwheelracing said:


> It's still FWD right?
> 
> If so, it's not a competitor and I am out.
> 
> edit: After looking at more pictures, the design is hideous imho.


FWD *and* CVT. Yuck.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

openwheelracing said:


> It's still FWD right?
> 
> If so, I am out.


Valid point. I had an older Maxima. That was 260HP , 260 torque. It took a bit of getting used to the FWD, but soon enough it was not an issue for me. This is bumped the HP to 300, but the torque is essentially the same.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

FWD and CVT... yes, finally a real competitor to the 3-Series.


----------



## LMK5 (Jul 2, 2014)

Had a chance to drive one at a market research event. Very nice interior and a good driver, but I can't seem to get comfortable in Nissan seats and I hate the boomerang head and tail lights. They've also lost some rear head room by going to the coupe-style roofline.


----------



## 83883 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice car, I guess, for what it is. But which BMW is it taking on with FWD and CVT? The I3? 
Oh wait, even that has RWD.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Technic said:


> FWD and CVT... yes, finally a real competitor to the 3-Series.


Maybe not to a majority of bmw fans, but I guarantee you there will be some who wouldn't consider it last year pausing to look. Competition of any sort can help consumers get some some added value in the market.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

John MS said:


> Predefined shift points on a CVT seems like a step backward. That said it is good to see the economy based CVT design now including a sporty component.


The New Maxima has a platinum line that STARTS at $39,800. Bare bones s Line starts near $33,00. Add something to it and it can be anything but economy.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Mykatie said:


> Maybe not to a majority of bmw fans, but I guarantee you there will be some who wouldn't consider it last year pausing to look. Competition of any sort can help consumers get some some added value in the market.


Those people are not in this forum.


----------



## John MS (Oct 2, 2014)

Mykatie said:


> The New Maxima has a platinum line that STARTS at $39,800. Bare bones s Line starts near $33,00. Add something to it and it can be anything but economy.


Actually I was saying that version of the car and transmission is not economy. The roots of the cvt are in maximizing economy. My point was more to predefined shift points in a cvt.


----------



## ipramono (Apr 16, 2014)

We need a separate sub forum for [YEAR] [CAR BRAND] [CAR MODEL] takes on BMW 3 series.


----------



## tex2670 (May 31, 2014)

Other than the price ranges overlap, and they are both sedans, this is not a "competitor".


----------



## tex2670 (May 31, 2014)

Mykatie said:


> Maybe not to a majority of bmw fans, but I guarantee you there will be some who wouldn't consider it last year pausing to look. Competition of any sort can help consumers get some some added value in the market.


Yes--someone may say "For $40,000 I can get a fully equipped Maxima with more HP than a 3-Series" but that doesn't make it a "competitor". You can get a $40,000 well equipped minivan with more HP than an F30 too. The wagon, GT and GC even have 5 doors, like the minivan...


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

ipramono said:


> We need a separate sub forum for [YEAR] [CAR BRAND] [CAR MODEL] takes on BMW 3 series.


No doubt. Everyone want's to take on the best. Compete? Maybe not the best choice in words but losing market share is forcing other car companies to up their game. Who do they look at when they are trying to catch up?


----------



## LMK5 (Jul 2, 2014)

83883 said:


> Nice car, I guess, for what it is. But which BMW is it taking on with FWD and CVT? The I3?
> Oh wait, even that has RWD.


The Audi A4 also is FWD and CVT and is definitely a competitor to the 3-series. I understand that RWD has its benefits but can most drivers, even experienced ones, really tell which are the drive wheels?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

I understand anyone here would not consider this ACTUAL competition. Look at things they have added like Sport Mode Shift Maxima***8217;s Drive Mode Selector into Sport and it***8217;s like kicking in the afterburners. Throttle response gets sharper, steering gets heavier, shifts get quicker, and the engine growl becomes a roar. Switch back to Normal Mode and super-sonic gives way to super-smooth, super-refined, and surprisingly fuel-efficient.

Dynamic Handling
Lower, lighter, and tighter, 
Maxima is engineered to not only take corners, but own them. An 
all-new rear suspension features monotube dampers***8212;the kind of component you***8217;d usually only find in high-end sports cars. And Maxima SR takes handling to another level, with higher torsional rigidity than the Porsche Cayma.
Those are things that would not be added if not for competition. The people here are more than likely the minority of BMW owners. More fanatical in their love and understanding of BMW. Some people buy a BMW because That is what the neighbor has. No matter what Nissan does they won't consider it unless the neighbor has it. Would I buy it? I have no Idea. I would not have even considered the 2014(I may be wrong but not sure if there was a 2015 model). Now I am done with my blasphemy, burn me at the stake!


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

LMK5 said:


> The Audi A4 also is FWD and CVT and is definitely a competitor to the 3-series. I understand that RWD has its benefits but can most drivers, even experienced ones, really tell which are the drive wheels?


Other than from a quick start most drivers styles would not have a clue.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

tex2670 said:


> Other than the price ranges overlap, and they are both sedans, this is not a "competitor".


That made me think of the 1969 Mets.


----------

